# Protests in Barcelona against out of control tourism



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

In Spanish
La Barceloneta vive una nueva protesta contra el turismo de borrachera | CataluÃ±a | EL PAÃ�S

In English from a Spanish newspaper by a British journalist
Is Barcelona suffering from an overdose of tourism? >> Trans-Iberian >> Blogs EL PAÍS

In English from British newspaper
Naked Italians spark protests against antics of drunken tourists in Barcelona | World news | The Guardian

Just covering all bases!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah, the old dilemma - how far do you let things go rather than risk damaging the economy? Not as far as letting drunks run naked in the streets, surely!

However I think the last comment on the blog is pertinent. 



> Whilst there is disquiet at the level of tourism, this article exaggerates the problem as most residents DON'T live in the tourist areas and accept that the general economic benefit still vastly outweighs the occasional problem on a personal level. The article is ingenious; " life for local residents has deteriorated to an intolerable level" no it hasn't. The vast, vast majority of us are living here happily despite occasional encounters with the problems caused by tourism.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

On the radio there was also reference to the part played by "illegal" tourism ie airbnb and the like but I can't find any reference to it in the above articles. It seems that the number of tourist places offered illegally far outstrip the legal and this is one of the reasons for the density of tourists. I don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

There is a reason I don't enjoy living in a city. You have to put up with these things I'm afraid and if things are changing then there isn't a lot you can do about it.

I wonder if they feel the same way when Barcelona win the champions league or if they are out in the street celebrating too?



> One protest this week saw locals take to the streets armed with a home-made map, detailing the location of apartments on rent for tourists. The protesters then sought out the owners of these tourist lets, confronting them and urging them to close their businesses


Absolutely charming behaviour. 
Maybe they could paint a yellow star on their door so they can be identified easier.

At least it's got all bases covered though, one article is about drunken tourists the other about lack of amenities.

No doubt there are likely some issues and even valid points to be made as well.
Storm, teacup.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

They've let near-naked prostitutes roam the areas just off La Rambla for what seems like decades now (apparently!).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought it was legal to be publicly naked in Spain.....I can see though that in many cases this could constitute a crime against the environment.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I thought it was legal to be publicly naked in Spain.....I can see though that in many cases this could constitute a crime against the environment.


Where did you get that idea?

Only on designated beaches!


----------

